
Ask HN: What's best language for AWS app? - betimd
If you&#x27;d start developing an application in Amazon AWS now, what would the language you&#x27;d choose? 
Ex. using services like: SQS, DB (Rels &amp; NoSql), S3, EC2, ...
Another perspective of this question is: what&#x27;s the most completed &#x2F; supported language toolkit for AWS (while after all is a bunch of REST APIs)?
======
mattkrea
I'd say Java is probably their best supported SDK but I personally use Node.js
and Go most often and they are supported pretty well (particularly
Node/JavaScript).

~~~
betimd
Do you have any reference docs (AWS) or comparison chart of supported
toolkits/languages?

~~~
mattkrea
Not really a comparison doc. Most of this I've just encountered since we've
been using AWS for a few years now. The Go SDK was taken over from a community
project I believe while the Java SDK is used internally by Amazon so it is
fairly feature filled.

Just by looking at the Java API reference
([http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSJavaSDK/latest/javadoc/index.h...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSJavaSDK/latest/javadoc/index.html))
and comparing it to the Go API reference ([http://docs.aws.amazon.com/sdk-for-
go/api/](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/sdk-for-go/api/)) you can see what I mean.

~~~
betimd
What's your opinion on nodejs vs go? What's your experience with them?

~~~
mattkrea
I love them both honestly but given the static typing in Golang I feel that I
move much faster writing web services in Node.js and that is where the bulk of
my time is spent.

Go is absolutely amazing for backend worker type services or working with a
lot of data however so I'll use it for command line tools or non-HTTP services
(AMQP, etc).

